
Detecting life’s influence on planetary atmospheres - virtualthings
https://differentimpulse.com/detecting-lifes-influence-on-planetary-atmospheres/
======
sandworm101
Forget all the Mars rovers. I really couldn't care less whether anyone gets to
mars in my lifetime. That won't change much of anything. I don't want to hear
the decades of debate on whether Mars had microbes once upon a time. I want a
telescope to find an atmosphere proving that jungles exist on other planets
today. I want them to find a planet so thick with life that nobody can deny
it. I want Degobah. That will expand our perspective as a species.

~~~
consumer451
> I want a telescope to find an atmosphere proving that jungles exist on other
> planets today.

In this case you would be most interested in NASA’s planned LUVOIR
telescope[1]. In an interview the gentleman in charge of preliminary design
claims that it will answer the question with a 95% certainty.[2]

[1]
[https://asd.gsfc.nasa.gov/luvoir/science/](https://asd.gsfc.nasa.gov/luvoir/science/)

[2] [https://youtu.be/MMQvjpcbkBU](https://youtu.be/MMQvjpcbkBU)

~~~
consumer451
Here is the interview link with timestamp for the pertinent part:
[https://youtu.be/MMQvjpcbkBU?t=32m52s](https://youtu.be/MMQvjpcbkBU?t=32m52s)

